Ask HN: How did you make your side projects profitable ? - saadalem
======
mtmail
Similar to yesterday's "Ask HN: Share your profitable side project"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22396721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22396721)
and the popular "Ask HN: One-person SaaS apps that are profitable?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19701783](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19701783)

------
zapstar
Focus on making something useful for your users. Don't have high expectations
of profits immediately. Focus on making it a good product, and hopefully the
users will come, followed by some profit after that.

------
vb6sp6
ask people to pay for them

